# Baby doesn't like to be in the carrier



## WhiteHorse (Feb 28, 2009)

My 3 wk old is not happy in the wrap or sling. I have tried about 4-5 times and she just doesn't like it. She does not like being squished. I have used 2 kinds of carries for the wrap, a cradle and upright carry and also cradle carry for the ring sling. Not happening. Is there a safe newborn carry I can use for the Mei Tai (haven't tried it yet)? In general, DD does not like to be carried in any position other than upright at the shoulder. This means no free hands for me  She weighs around 8 pounds.


----------



## alyadri (May 5, 2011)

When your dd is in the wrap is she close to your chest? When I first started wrapping, I was doing it wrong and my daughter hated it. She screamed as if I were hurting her. She wasn't in tight enough or high enough. Maybe when you're home, you could try stripping her down to her diaper and not wearing a shirt when she's wrapped up so she's skin to skin. I don't know how you feel about pacifiers but perhaps try that as well. My ds wasn't comfortable in the wrap for the first few months unless he was able to suck on something.

Just a thought. Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## synepona (Jan 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteHorse*
> 
> Is there a safe newborn carry I can use for the Mei Tai (haven't tried it yet)?


This carry was DS's preferred way to be carried at that age, he could nurse from either side while upright, and since he was nursing pretty much constantly .... this worked.

http://www.babyhawk.com/Instructions/#ncft

I didn't have that carrier, but a similar one, that one just has nice instructions


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Where are baby's feet when you put her in a carrier? I know many photos show baby has having legs in early on. I do not teach feet in when using a wrap, a ring sling or podegai for any baby. There is thought that this could have baby putting to much weight on the feet, and lower body.


----------



## Emelee (Feb 10, 2011)

My DD also HATED being in any of the newborn holds, such as the ones slightly off to the side or semi-reclined cradle holds where she could nurse. It had to be upright on the middle of my chest which made it difficult to see around her or do much housework. She also wouldn't/couldn't go on my back until she was 3 months or so. I couldn't use a ring sling with her, again the position and being bunched up made her angry, but was able to take a wrap and strap her on tight enough until she had head control which is when I bought a babyhawk and she loves it! I only wish I had tried that when she was newborn since me, my husband, and my DD all love it. I definitely suggest using a mei tai if your baby doesn't like wraps or ring slings.


----------

